# old craftsman, need to overhaul



## floydtull (Oct 7, 2011)

I inherited an old snow blower from my father-in-law and it barely runs, leaks gas and is rattles itself apart. I'd like to take it apart and clean it through-and-through and replace all of the seals and hoses. The problem is, I can't find a record of this snow blower anywhere on the internet. It is model number 131.81100. I believe it's about 30 years old. I would LOVE it if I could get this old beast chugging like new again. Could someone help me find a source to get a new set of seals/gaskets and hoses?


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Post a picture or two, that would help identify it!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

it is/was made by american yard products, pictures would be great. i know member hcbph has a great collection of old craftsman blowers if they look like his, he is your guy.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowblower*

Model prefix 131 points to Roper/AYP as the maker of your snowblower. Thing is, along the way there were alot of acquisitions and mergers between B&S, Murray, Noma, AYP, etc so there's a chance if in fact I'm right you may find parts easier than you may have thought.

Having said that, so far I have not found anything relating to the model number like you mentioned for your snowblower. 

Get some pictures (as detailed as you can get) of the machine along with any problem parts, may help nail it down for you. As far as carb kits, assuming it's a Tecumseh, the model number should be stamped on the top of the flywheel cover and your local parts place should be able to match it out to the particular engine you have.

Hope that's a start.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I found nothing thru sears for that exact model number can you check it please. The number closest to it is for a riding mower 131.8110.


----------



## floydtull (Oct 7, 2011)

*pics of snowblower*

requested pics.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely a Craftsman from the 70's by the look of it. Same color scheme as mine and others i have seen from that era. Also a Tecumseh motor, 5hp maybe? Shouldn't be too hard to get it going again.

Carb kit for sure, new plug, a good ol' tuneup. Where is the gas leaking? New fuel line is probably a good investment, mine had dry rotted when i got it. If the fuel valve is leaking on the tank, mine did to, take it apart and clean it out and go to a hardware store or auto parts place with it and find a new o-ring in their assorted size box that will seal it back up. The other problem i had with leaking was the fuel drain on the carb bowl, it has a little rubber washer that opens when you push on it and the spring closes it. I made a new rubber washer by cutting down one from the hardware store and put a new spring on it, that fixed that leak.

As for rattling... Go over it and tighten everything, years of use sure loosens everything up! Tighten, grease, etc. Fresh oil, fresh gas. Shouldn't take too much to get going again, not a lot that goes wrong on them!


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Oops spoke before blowing up pics to full size... 3.5hp Tecumseh... Well all you got to do is search for parts! You can get a carb kit for that easy enough from one of many small engine parts places. I use Pats Small Engines Plus a lot, a MN company that has a website for ordering. But there is many others, and carb kits are plentiful on ebay as well.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

I've actually seen one close to that for sale on an ad the other month. Looks like a standard Tecumseh engine so you should be able to track down a carb kit fairly easy. Looks like you're missing the heat box for over the carb, but I expect something could be fabricated fairly easy. The auger bushings look similar to an Ariens so even that may be locatable.

Fun looking machine, good luck


----------



## floydtull (Oct 7, 2011)

*which carb kit?*

Thanks for the help! Forgive me but I'm an extreme armature when it comes to engine repair. My father-in-law didn't run this machine for ~15 years and then I got it running again. I figured that I pulled a bunch of junk into the engine the first time I started it, and I think I was right. I got the top of the engine block off and the valves and cylinder and everything was coated in black hard soot. I used carb&choke cleaner to get it clean again.

I took apart the carburetor and every thing looks fine. I bent the tiny little tip on what looks like the valve inside the carb, and the carb kits are cheap so I should buy one anyhow. Could someone help be figure out what kit to buy. The newerTehcumseh carburetors look a bit different and I don't know if modern rebuild kits would work. I also can't find a model number anywhere on the carb. I've attached a picture. Could someone identify this and either give me a model number or tell me which carb kit to purchase. I think what I want is model *TEC631893* but would like to be sure. Here is my pic I just took.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carb kit*

Look for a number in a similar location on your engine








Take that to your small engine shop and they should be able to get you a carb kit for your engine.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

I was just going to post the same thing, you need the model number off the engine, but thats also a diaphragm carb not a float type. So that narrows down the search. Let me check that number you listed against my Tec service manuals.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

That is the correct overhaul kit number for the carb... It covers many of the Tec engines of that vintage that all had that carb.

22-1411 - Tec 631893 Carburetor Kit

Pat's has it to, about a quarter of a way down the list...

http://www.psep.biz/store/tecumseh_carburetor_kits.htm


----------

